# Rescue near Baltimore MD??



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

If there are any rescues in Baltimore MD area, could you please PM me! I need some advice asap for my cousin! Thank you


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Try this link 

Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue


----------

